# Looking for a dog plz help



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey im looking for a small boned lab preferibly yellow, i live in grand forks, can anyone help me out??


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Kevin,

Check out Chris at www.windsorkennels.com. You can also check with my good friend, Jim, at North Country Labs in Manvel. His number is 696-2572. He runs smaller labs. Good luck and let us know how your quest works out. Later...

Mike Taddy


----------



## Lucky Lab (Apr 28, 2006)

kevin.k said:


> Hey im looking for a small boned lab preferibly yellow, i live in grand forks, can anyone help me out??


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Kevin: Call Dale Zahradka up in Michigan, ND. I think both of his females just had a litter of pups. I have a pup from his first litter and my female is a smaller lab. I believe both of his females came out of Nebraska. Prices are reasonable and so far mine is coming along pretty good.

PM me if you have any other questions.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

thanx for the help guys ill look into all of those later this afternoon


----------



## raamw (Jan 2, 2006)

Check out this site for high quality dogs
http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums ... c5380b5ada

also check the events forums for any hunt tests or field trials in your are to see the dogs or meet the people behind the dogs many times they will have pups for sale with them


----------



## Mallard Island (Mar 5, 2006)

Give this guy a call Lowell Mullenhauer,Owatana Minn. 507-451-1647, or email [email protected] He does a fantastic job. I have 2 females from him they are incredible . both weigh less than 60lbs. Remember you get what you pay for. good luck.


----------



## marapets (May 14, 2006)

pm me i have one for sale


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

You might try giving Jeff Thorpe (Thorpe Kennels) down in Ellendale a call, see what he has coming...

There's an add in the Classifieds for a litter of yellows that are going to hit the ground on May 23-24. The pedigree is impressive. This guy is down in Tolna, and the sire & dam are both on site...

I also heard of a litter up by Petersburg that is supposed to have an impressive pedigree. I suspect this may be the litter that Live2Hunt posted about. My understanding is the dam is 80 or a bit more lbs, and the sire in the low 70's...


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

www.castilecreekkennels.com


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

thanx guys that is alot of help keep um coming i havnt followed up on all of then knowing i might need to buy a whole new engine for my truck!!!!!! :******: damn kids with f'in sugar (excuse my language)


----------



## torg (Oct 18, 2005)

www.torgslabs.com


----------



## Alex (Feb 14, 2006)

Check out turkeycreeklabradors.com they have some awesome dogs!!


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

I have a guy he is in Wi . Great guy and has fantastic dogs ,Pm me for his number . And what did sugar do to your Truck? :eyeroll:


----------



## Slider_01 (Sep 12, 2002)

Sugar in a gas tank will royally screw up the fuel line/carb and anything else down the line. My girlfriend had this happen to her car a few years ago.

If you catch it prior to starting the motor it seemed to only affect the gas tank and line, after turning it over, look out...


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

Love when this comes up been in auto repair for 30 plus years ASE master tech ,in auto and trucks have seen gas tanks that have sugar poured in if your filter was removed and enough was poured in then mabey it would cover the pick up in the tank and stop fuel flow but not much more will happen .If you want to check this out take a glass jar and fill it half full of gas and pour in half a cup of sugar and see what happens .But do this out side and be safe think !
:beer:


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

If I remember right, Mythbusters proved this one to be BUSTED! Uless you would use pounds of sugar and remove the gas filter, this didn't do anything to a vehicles motor. Not saying your engine isn't running right, I just highly doubt it was sugar that caused it. Unless it isn't running right due to a plugged fuel filter. I am not a mechanic, just repeating what I saw on Mythbusters, and you know, what you see on TV, is all real :wink:


----------

